# Bug iPad Air, iLife+iWork



## Doerpi (9 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour j'ai acheté cette semaine un iPad Air 32Gb. 
J'ai eu un blue screen hier soir et l'ipad était bloqué dans une boucle infinie (Ca commence plutôt mal.) il n'arrivait pas a démarrer. J'ai par chance réussi a le reset via mon macbook.


Concernant les apps iLife (garage band, iphoto, imovie) & les apps iWork (numbers, pages, keynote) elle sont supposées être gratuites avec tous les nouveaux iPad Air. 
j'ai pu en télécharger 1 sur les 6 (numbers) les autres, impossible lorsque je clique sur [gratuit] > [installer] le cercle de chargement se met a tourner puis l'icone [gratuit] réapparait.

Quand je suis rentré sur le AppStore pour la première fois j'ai eu la possibilité de télécharger les apps. Ca met téléchargement en arrière plan sauf que rien ne se télécharge ni s'installe..



















Impossible donc d'installer les apps. J'ai fait plusieurs reset usine. J'ai même tenté de configurer l'ipad avec un nouvel identifiant rien n'y fait.
Quelqu'un a une idée ?

Le Blue Screen d'hier soir (désolé pour la qualité photo prise avec photobooth)

Etape 1: iPad Air coincé dans la boucle infinie





Etape 2: Le blue screen apparait apres quelques minutes





Etape 3: Petit espoir quand la pomme apparait... (inversée car photo prise avec la webcam du mac et photo booth)





Retour à l'étape 1: Retour a l'écran noir et ainsi de suite... &#8734;...





ah j oubliais je ne pas non plus acheter ces apps ca serait trop simple sinon...

Par avance merci


----------

